# How to post a new thread!



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Ok since There was questions yesterday I'll make this thread. 

First pick the topic you would like to post in. This is done on the main page. 
Pictured here. You pick the topic best for your question,comment, or whatever else you would like to post.










Now you have picked your topic there, now you will see the " new thread" button its on the left side of your screen. click that. 










Now you have a blank window like this. 









Blank thread starter you will get is here.












Now you can post whatever your heart desires. And you no longer will have to bang your head on your desk wondering how we put our words into the galaxy called the "Internet"


----------

